

Superbull Sees Dow 20,000 Coming - drm237
http://thebullandbear.com/articles/2000/1100-dow.html

======
sanj
"Q. What would make you bearish and negate your mega-bull market scenario? A.
The primary consideration would have to be another serious war."

~~~
mtts
Except that the first major obstacle turned out not to be another serious war
(that started, sort of, in 2001) but the dot com bust

Nevertheless, it's a fun read.

------
falsestprophet
The article is from 2000.

